# Facebook



## Suuske747

Hello lovely Hava-lovers,
I don't seem to be able to find the post....but I remember someone mentioning Facebook....I've been on the dutch version of it, called Hyves, for a bit now. Still I kept receiving invites from my international friends...Which I sort of left aside...as I 'm having to keep so many pages updated now...
But then again....I thought what the heck hahaha!
So I started my Facebook page today 
I do like Hyves better though, as one can really adapt the layout to your liking!
So whoever is still interested on me being your friend in Facebook  you're welcome! please PM me, 
Sorry if I haven't responded to earlier invites 
take care, 
Suzanne


----------



## Lina

Suzanne, you should make a dogbook page for Sierra!!! Kubrick has one and they can be friends.


----------



## dboudreau

Sam has a dogbook page too. I found Kubrick and gave him a pat.


----------



## ama0722

Okay- do Havanese people get credits for getting other's to sign up for face book??? Get 10 sign ups and you get a free puppy:biggrin1:

Be patient with me, I don't like new technology :frusty:


----------



## Havtahava

Amanda, I don't think you're getting the hint yet. LOL!

Suzanne, funny you should post this. I was trying to contact you via Facebook two days ago, but I couldn't. You're too private to be contacted. I can see you, but I can't reach you. Ha ha! A friend of mine in The Netherlands says that everyone there seems to use Hyves. She uses Facebook to keep in touch with her family & friends that are state-side.


----------



## Leeann

ama0722 said:


> Okay- do Havanese people get credits for getting other's to sign up for face book??? Get 10 sign ups and you get a free puppy:biggrin1:
> 
> Be patient with me, I don't like new technology :frusty:


REALLY only 10 people and I get a puppy??


----------



## dboudreau

ama0722 said:


> Okay- do Havanese people get credits for getting other's to sign up for face book??? Get 10 sign ups and you get a free puppy:biggrin1:
> 
> Be patient with me, I don't like new technology :frusty:


You can make money by selling and buying your friends. Right Kimberly!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Heck ya! I'm getting a nice small side income, but nothing like Melissa's!


----------



## Melissa Miller

I'm expensive! HAHAHAHAHA!

I have a business page where I put some photos and a couple of slideshows under "videos" if anybody wants to see it.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dallas-TX/Melissa-Miller-Photography/27236045437


----------



## good buddy

OK I have to admit, I joined facebook one day because an old friend told me too...uh then I couldn't really figure it out. Can you guys tell me--WHAT IS facebook? Is it like a scrapbook and I am supposed to make a page about me and my life? Is it like a chat room? Is it a photo storage place? I am such a dummy. I joined it and I haven't done anything else. I'm not sure what it is? :suspicious:


----------



## ama0722

I joined it finally since everyone has harassed and it is VERY CONFUSING!


----------



## Leeann

Hey I am only worth $100 I guess that doesnt say much about me LOL


----------



## good buddy

Leeann said:


> Hey I am only worth $100 I guess that doesnt say much about me LOL


Is it a gambling website??? A pyramid scheme?? :ear:


----------



## Havtahava

LOL Christy! Not really, but there are a lot of games and goofy ways to keep in touch with others. (Beware of Debbie!) I found you and sent a request to connect.

Amanda, I can't find you by name nor e-mail address. There way too many cute college girls with your name!


----------



## Beamer

For anyone that is not sure what facebook is..read this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facebook


----------



## dboudreau

My addictions on Facebook are word games. Scrabulous (scrabble), Text Twirl and Scramble are my favorites. I figure if I'm going to be on the computer, I should at least keep my brain working.

Watch out for Kimberly, she will try and buy all your "Pets".......


----------



## Melissa Miller

Here is my personal page.. ya'll add me!

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1248390117

How do you start a dog book? I need a page for Stogie and Goldie!!!


----------



## dboudreau

Melissa Miller said:


> How do you start a dog book? I need a page for Stogie and Goldie!!!


Sam has sent you an invitation.


----------



## Suuske747

*Yay! it worked!*



Havtahava said:


> Amanda, I don't think you're getting the hint yet. LOL!
> 
> Suzanne, funny you should post this. I was trying to contact you via Facebook two days ago, but I couldn't. You're too private to be contacted. I can see you, but I can't reach you. Ha ha! A friend of mine in The Netherlands says that everyone there seems to use Hyves. She uses Facebook to keep in touch with her family & friends that are state-side.


Hey Kimberly!
It worked! Yay!! 
Is that a drawing made of you? It's an absolutely lovely picture!

Yes my settings are completely private, that's the thing with all these online thingies, your life is out in the open.... I don't really like that.... I don't mind sharing things with people I'm familiar with, so therefor, reaching me might be a bit complicated... But alas, we found a way 
Yes indeed, Hyves is extremely popular in the Netherlands, and I as well have Facebook only for my international contacts....
then again, many seem to use MySpace more than Facebook... the networking opportunities seem neverending!!

Where in the Netherlands is your friend? Is she involved in Havanese too?

take care, 
Suzanne


----------



## Havtahava

That is a photo of me, taken last summer that I ran through a photo editing option that is called "coloring book". It stripped out the colored areas and made it all black sketch looking and I put a little bit of color in it manually.

My friend is not involved in Havanese, but she is in Utrecht and works in Amsterdam.


----------



## Suuske747

Havtahava said:


> That is a photo of me, taken last summer that I ran through a photo editing option that is called "coloring book". It stripped out the colored areas and made it all black sketch looking and I put a little bit of color in it manually.
> 
> My friend is not involved in Havanese, but she is in Utrecht and works in Amsterdam.


Wow! Great idea! It looks really cool!!

How fun! Well, if you every decide to visit her...let me know....  and I'll organise a minimeeting for you with some Dutch Hav's and Hav-owners


----------



## marjrc

Hey, I have a few members from here on my facebook already. I play Scramble and Text Twirl with Debbie, Helen and other friends and family. I am a word game addict too and what I like is that you can go on there, play your turn when YOU have a few mins. to kill, then the other person plays at their leisure, so it's pretty cool. 

I don't like Facebook because I find it non-user friendly. Agree with Amanda there. My pages take a while to load and when I click on an email link, for example, one that says "Debbie has just 'hugged' you", it doesn't take me directly to that one message, but rather my whole page and then I have to find it. I dunno...... some are totally addicted to it, like my oldest teen, but I don't like giving out personal info to the whole world. Watch what you include in your profile there!! :suspicious:

Suzanne, I used to have you as a 'friend' on there. Do I have to change anything now?


----------



## Suuske747

Hey Marj, "used to" ? I don't know what happened then...because you still are on my friends list.... it even says that we have Kimberly, Melissa and Amanda as mutual friends....
I should still be in your list.....

I don't really like face book in a sense that there's too much non-necessary stuff on there and not enough stuff to personalise it....
Hyves rocks! hahaha!!
However, as said before, it's to keep in touch with my international friends


----------



## Havtahava

Suzanne, what do you mean about non-necessary? Don't you think it is necessary to sell your friends and wage wars against the mafia??? Ha ha!


----------



## Leeann

Havtahava said:


> Suzanne, what do you mean about non-necessary? Don't you think it is necessary to sell your friends and wage wars against the mafia??? Ha ha!


ound: I think we are all just trying to see who can get enough money first to buy Melissa.


----------



## Beamer

I seem to be getting bought multiple times a day by a certain group of people.. lol 

Ryan


----------



## Suuske747




----------



## Havtahava

Ryan, so when are you going to up the ante and start buying back?


----------



## Beamer

I just added the application to my page.. And seeing that facebook is banned at my work, I'll have to start tonight.. 

Ryan


----------



## Lina

Leeann, I've given up on buying Melissa... she is just WAY over my budget.


----------



## Melissa Miller

HAHA...Yall are funny. I ignore most requests... the silly aps. I only do the charitable ones like the Green Patch or cards for Africa. 

There are some aps that can come in handy, like Big Photo... or My Stuff.. .which enables you embed photos or html into your page. That does personalize it a bit. 

I cant buy anybody because Kimberly buys them back within nano seconds! I give up!


----------



## marjrc

That's too funny! I have no idea what this "buying of people" is, but the less I know the better, methinks. :suspicious: :biggrin1:

Yep, Suzanne. I still have you on my friends list. I didn't write what I meant! lol I was just wondering if you'd be gone now, but guess not. You're still there! :biggrin1: Good! 

Not that i have time to play on there, except for the odd Scramble game or Word Twirl. Those are fun and a great challenge for the ol' noggin.


----------



## Havtahava

Melissa, you have to try a little before you give up! I keep running out of money and getting stuck anyway.


----------



## Leeann

I took care of everybody's green patch this morning

Debbie & Amanda had a dear that needed help finding it's way home
Melissa's was full of leaves so I raked it
Christy had a dog digging for bones so I gave him some

Then I sent everyone a new plant.


----------



## dboudreau

Thank you Leeann, I sent you some daffodils in appreciation.


----------



## Lina

You guys are insane! I can barely keep up with the buying people application, I don't know if I will ever have time for the Green patches one, despite 11! invitations to do it, LOL.


----------



## Lina

Oh and Marj STILL hasn't accepted my Friend invitation.


----------



## ama0722

Okay the applications are confusing me. Is there a face book for dummies?

Amanda (who is sure her dog's friends will quickly out number hers!)


----------



## Beamer

Amanda, ofcourse there is a facebook for dummies.. its actually advertised on... you guessed it! FACEBOOK! .. lol


----------



## dboudreau

ama0722 said:


> Okay the applications are confusing me. Is there a face book for dummies?


Yes there is a Facebook for Dummies Book, I saw it adverised yesterday on Facebook.


----------



## ama0722

Great, I am not enough smart to even see the advertisements! Okay when it calms down at work, maybe I will do some heavy reading 

Amanda


----------



## kgiese

Melissa,

I'm another one who doesn't know about Face Book, but I went to your link and I must say the pictures in your baby video are absolutely stunning!

Karen


----------



## Havtahava

Another app I like is the Flickr app that puts some of your Flickr photos on your page.

What is the green app? I wish we could see a summary of what the apps are before we have to add them. I've added a few and then gone back and deleted them after they were added to my page. I'm about ready to do that with a couple others... but not Mob Wars. MW is the best app yet  (Even better than Friends for Sale)


----------



## marjrc

Debbie wrote: *"Yes there is a Facebook for Dummies Book, I saw it adverised yesterday on Facebook. "*

LMBO !!!!!










Lina, my apologies, hon. I don't go on Facebook often and only saw the invitations to be friends with many of you this morning. It's all done now so we're officially Facebook Friends now. :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> Another app I like is the Flickr app that puts some of your Flickr photos on your page.


Can I pick and choose which pics I want diplayed? I have some awful pics at Flickr...not things I would need to share with everyone--but my family enjoys my awful pics!

Thanks Leeann for tending my green patch, I sent you a lovely flower!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Thanks Karen!!!! I am hoping I can use the business page to get some "fans" and increase business.


----------



## ama0722

Okay the only friend I could afford is Ryan.... I am slowly learning though!

Ryan-not sure what that means?!?

hehe


----------



## marjrc

ama0722 said:


> Okay the only friend I could afford is Ryan.... I am slowly learning though!
> 
> Ryan-not sure what that means?!?
> 
> hehe


That's too funny!!! ound:


----------



## ama0722

<---- loves her owner and would love if her owner changed her nickname


----------



## Melissa Miller

RYAN!!!! Change her nickname! Thats cruel, haha. I am now saving up to steal her unless you change it asap. Im going to buy you too, beware. I have 2k and I should be able to afford you both next year sometime.


----------



## ama0722

Melissa- keep Ryan's because it is true


----------



## Melissa Miller

HAHAHAHA I just read it! Funny!


----------



## Havtahava

I see Ryan's nickname has expanded! LOL

And just for the record, Melissa, someone else owns dear Lola now.


----------



## ama0722

Debbie is my forum hero 

Kimberly- it is all true!

Amanda


----------



## Beamer

Hmmm... I wish i had facebook at work...


----------



## JASHavanese

ama0722 said:


> Okay the applications are confusing me. Is there a face book for dummies?
> 
> Amanda (who is sure her dog's friends will quickly out number hers!)


Send me a copy ound: I can barely get time to be on here and am still THE forum ditz after all this time. 
Buy and sell people and Melissa is expensive? You guys are cracking me up. Sounds like a lot of fun but too much time to do.


----------



## ama0722

Kimberly,
I just saw your nickname on face book and I want to say thank you and I love you!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Well Ryan's nickname got better.. however Amandas is still questionable.. although MUCH better. 

Sorry guys I still only have 6k.. I had to save up to buy my friend and save him. Now I need to make more money. 

I saw someone bought Lola, she is getting around. hehehehe

I cant afford anyone!
HA


----------



## Dawna

I do NOT get around. 
I mean Lola doesn't.


----------



## JASHavanese

Hmmmmm......I just signed up for Facebook and it is asking me for the password to my *email* account. I think I'll pass on that as the only one who has my password is my husband.


----------



## Havtahava

Jan, that is because you clicked into the section where it asked if you wanted to it to search through your address book to see if you know others on Facebook. It would need your e-mail password to do that. You can always bypass that option.


----------



## JASHavanese

Havtahava said:


> Jan, that is because you clicked into the section where it asked if you wanted to it to search through your address book to see if you know others on Facebook. It would need your e-mail password to do that. You can always bypass that option.


Thanks Kimberly. Ok, I joined it and have NO clue what to do next LOL. Oh my I'm not only a forum ditz, I'm a Facebook ditz too!
Here's the info about my barren Facebook
Jan Smith
Check out my Facebook profile

I set up a Facebook profile where I can post my pictures, videos and events and I want to add you as a friend so you can see it. First, you need to join Facebook! Once you join, you can also create your own profile.

Thanks,
Jan

Here's the link:
http://www.facebook.com/p.php?i=1228066940&k=Y3C5X6R3S5VM51EGPFYZTT&r&v=2


----------



## Melissa Miller

I don't get the mob wars. Do we play each other? I am SO lost!


----------



## ama0722

The mob wars is better than the pets and I have to tell everyone, I killed my garden. Join mob wars it is more interesting. I am going to rule the world eventually :croc:


----------



## Leeann

Melissa Miller said:


> I don't get the mob wars. Do we play each other? I am SO lost!


I'm with you on this one.


----------



## ama0722

I think you have to start off by doing some jobs- muggings at first, add in others to get some money and some weapons, etc. Maybe Kimberly and Debbie can chime in here. I tried to do a hit on someone and I lost a lot of health and money so don't do that at first (I was a little zealous!)

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau

Thanks to Amanda, Melissa and LeeAnn, I now have enough members in my Mob to pull off a Bank Robbery, still need more to pull off a Casino Heist. 

You start with the small jobs and earn money to buy guns and vehicles. If you open a Bank account and put your money in the bank it can't be stolen from you. Buying land and putting Villa's and Restaurants ect. will give you an income to keep buying. It is addictive. Kimberly is way ahead of me.


----------



## Dawna

Who ARE you people???:suspicious: hehe


----------



## Havtahava

I only do Casino Heists now, unless I'm going to bed and have a little extra energy, then I'll do a mugging or something. 

One of the keys to the game is to not grow your mob too fast so you can always keep them armed. If you have 20 in your mob, you better have 20 guns also. Don't give one of them a bat, and one a crowbar and make the rest of your mob have to defend themselves with their fists. LOL And be careful which weapons you do buy as they can sap all your income due to their upkeep. 

I try to keep building up my real estate: 10 empty lots, 10 empty blocks, 10 downtown squares (all of these are undeveloped), and 10 villas, 10 restaurants, 10 apartments, and 10 hotels. I'm going to skip the marina (and will not buy a yacht because the upkeep is too high vs. the return/defense), and will buy 10 offices next. It will take me two or three days to buy the offices.

Oh, here's a secret: If you buy land/lots in groups of 10, you get back all of your money when you sell them. You can invest your money in lots of 10 instead of putting it in the bank and losing 10%.

Also, if you fight your way into the hospital (losing most of your health), no one can fight you and steal your money sitting out in the open unless another person puts you on the hit list. I've been hitlisted a few times, and I've already died a few times. You just have to wait an extra block of time for another energy, and you lose some experience points, but sometimes that works in your favor. No biggie.


----------



## ama0722

From here on out, Kimberly will now be called T!


----------



## dboudreau

Havtahava said:


> Oh, here's a secret: If you buy land/lots in groups of 10, you get back all of your money when you sell them. You can invest your money in lots of 10 instead of putting it in the bank and losing 10%.


Thanks for the tip Kimberly, I didn't know that, I've been keeping my money in the bank. I'm off to buy some land.


----------



## Beamer

okok..i'll join mob wars.. ughhhh


----------



## Havtahava

Debbie, that only works for the first group of 10. If you bought 10 empty lots at 5000, the price automatically doubles to 10000. You will have to buy that second set at 10000, but you'll only get $5000 when you sell them. Buy 10, and sell them all when you need the money, and then save up and buy 10 of the next type (city block).

If you buy property in singles, you automatically lose 50% when you sell them. If you buy them in groups of 5, I think you lose 25% when you sell them. I may have the math off a little, but if you want to read the specifics, you can go join Michail's group (listed as a group on my Facebook page). If you want to join, you need to request approval so other Mob Wars folks can join up and learn their tricks, so say who referred you or you might not get in. I have a little clout there. (Where's my gangsta chuckle now?)


----------



## earfax

How do you do a dog page?


----------



## Melissa Miller

Earfax... First you have to find out who owns that page, then mug them. Once they are down and out steal their page and make it your own. Ofcourse you could just put a hit on them if their page is better than yours. 

JUST KIDDING! 

I have no idea... Im still learning mob wars.


----------



## dboudreau

Try this link,

http://apps.facebook.com/dogbook/

If it doesn't work then try Melissa's idea of stealing a page or putting out a hit. ound:


----------



## earfax

Funny people


----------



## marjrc

We'll now have to call Kimberly, The Kimberly (as in The Donald)! :suspicious: 

Oh my. I'm with you, Dawna, I don't recognize these people anymore!! LOL


----------



## Melissa Miller

Hey I started a Facebook group for the forum. Just to have another addiction and another social connection on your facebook page. HAHAHA. Yall go join if you are on Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=11237164098&ref=nf


----------



## Beamer

Melissa.. i was wondering when you would start a havanese forum facebook group.. lol.. 

Oh btw.. you NEED to join my mob.. how will i ever rob the casino?!
thanks in advance! 

Ryan


----------



## marjrc

Speaking of the 'mob', how do you play it? I mean, what do you do with this? I still can't figure it out. lol

And the buying of 'pet' friends..... if you click on all those things to make money, they always ask you for such personal info that I dont' want to do that. How else can you make money??


----------



## Leeann

Well Marj you really do not want any help from me on mob wars, I seem to loose more fights than I win and have died several times...

Kimberly should be able to help you but we were just saying we made need to have an intervention to get her back first. LOL


----------



## marjrc

Oh I totally believe that! Those things take up waaaaaaayyyyy too much of my time. lol I thought I'd peek into the whole 'mob wars' thing, but it's looking mighty complicated. I DON"T need another addiction!!! :brick:


----------



## dboudreau

Mob wars can be very addictive. I think I finally have a handle on how to play. I had a "hit" put on me for the first time today so I must be doing something right. Kimberly and her hubby are a wealth of information, and can help you much more than I can. But, if you start with small jobs, to make money to buy weapons to do bigger jobs, then you start buying property to make you money. You invite people to join your mob, but make sure you have enough weapons for them to fight too. I made alot of mistakes in the begining and got my A** Kicked constantly. "Hav Fun!"


----------



## Lina

I'm having a LOT of fun with mob wars. Kimberly helped me immensely. I do get my a** kicked every once in a while, but I did get a bounty kill the other day and made $220K! Of course, that must seem like nothing to all you making millions, but I was a level 9 at the time, so not too bad, right?


----------



## Diana

My gosh, I am SO not with the times! I have* no* idea what you guys are talking about. It does make me laugh, listening to how you all are engaged in these "mob wars" and all!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer

I do not understand how you guys get the bounty kills??? When I ever I see one posted I go as quick as possible to kill them beut the act has already been done by someone else.. hmmmmm

Ryan


----------



## Lina

Ryan, you have to STALK the hitlist page. I kid you not. I actually will sit there with my mouse where the button will show up and reloading the page over and over again. The minute one comes up, I hit attack (unless it's a HUGE payoff - then I know I can't handle it - I'm a measly level 15). More often than not, I lose or am too late (I think a lot of people do this as well so you have to be fast), but the one I got was a BIG payoff, so I will do it about once a day or so.


----------



## ama0722

I need to make friends who want to be in my mob so I can go on to bigger and better things!


----------



## Leeann

OK I need serious help... Have y'all seen my stats... 

Career Stats 
Jobs Completed141 
Jailed1 
Escaped0 
Bounty Kills0 

Fight Stats Fights 
Won35 Fights 
Lost112
Death Count2 
Kill Count0


----------



## Lina

Leeann, do you initiate these fights or are those fights from people picking on you? How many people are in your mob? I just make sure to pick and choose who I fight with. I look at their user profile first and foremost and see if they have bigger guns than I do (haha, that sounded funny even to me)... if they do, I leave them alone. I also look at how many fights they have won/lost and try to weigh out whether or not it would be best to attack them. Here are my stats:

Career Stats Jobs Completed40 Jailed1 Escaped1 Bounty Kills1
Fight Stats Fights Won77 Fights Lost52 Death Count3 Kill Count1

I'm not much better off, but I do try to pick my fights, if that makes sense... also you just might need more people in your mob. The higher level you are, the more important it is to have more mob members.


----------



## Beamer

If you need more mobsters, just join the fan club group and join one of the other mob wars groups, and you will have people begging you to join their mobs. Only thing is, you need to actually add them as friends on facebook. lol


----------



## Lina

I just got a bounty kill for $1.9 million!!!!! :whoo:

Okay, I am way TOO excited about this, LOL.


----------



## Havtahava

Wow, Carolina! I haven't had any time (or patience) to sit and watch the hitlist yet, but DH agrees with you. The only way he's found to get a bounty kill is to refresh (F5 if you have Windows) and keep the cursor over the "Attack" button and just hit it repeatedly... unless it is a really high bounty because you'll just kill yourself if you do that. Ha ha!

Granted, I don't mind getting killed once in a while. It drops your experience points and keeps you from advancing too fast.

One of the best things I've found to do is to do the highest job I can, then fight, fight, fight until I get put into the hospital. If you log out when you are in the hospital, no one can steal your money (unless you get put on the hitlist). When you do it this way, you only need to log in a couple of times thoughout the day and you don't lose money. The second best tip I found is to make sure that EVERY person in your mob is armed equally. If you have 99 in your mob, you had better have 99 of the top weapons and top defense or you are going to get your butt kicked.  That one took me a little longer to get done. I like making money instead. 

Oh! Debbie, your comment cracked me up. When my husband saw you join his mob (or when he joined yours?) he had to help a fellow mobster. If you're in his mob, he wants to make sure you can beat the pants off any of these gangstas out there. ha ha! I was hoping you didn't mind his note. Hee hee!


----------



## marjrc

Ah well, there you go. I have no time, patience nor energy to put into the Mob Wars I guess! Better to leave all you gangstas to it. Now don't go hurting yourselves, ya hear?  lol


----------



## Beamer

Anyone still playing mobwars? 

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava

Once in a while. My cash flow is now $78.6m/hr. Once the mob size increased, I didn't add any more to mine, so I'm behind on that, but I may get around to that some day.


----------



## Lina

Yes, I play every day at least twice a day. I'm pathetic, I know. haha!

I'm up to Level 77 and make $12.5million/hour. However, my mob size is puny... around 225 now. I have a hard time adding people as friends and then they don't add me to Mob Wars, even if I invite them, probably because they've since stopped playing. I'm working on it, though.  My current stats:

Jobs Completed578 Jailed7 Escaped6 Bounty Kills46
Fight Stats Fights Won1873 Fights Lost569 Death Count29 Kill Count54


----------



## Havtahava

You can add a bunch of strangers via those "add me" groups, and then delete them from your friends list after they join your mob so you don't get all their status updates and requests to join all their other apps.


----------



## siggie

I see that the thread has moved on to mobs, but I wanted to say I added the dogbook application and added a bunch of you guys as friends so you aren't confused if you got a request from Ani or Toby.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, yeah that's what I've been doing and those are the people who don't get back to me. It's very frustrating, but my mob is growing a little every day.


----------



## Beamer

I was never adding to my mob either.. until the other day when my mob was 125. i posted a few times on the group boards and now my mob is 535.. lol all in 3 days.. that was quick!!

Ryan


----------

